# People who give mixed signals!



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

They're so frustrating.. one minute they're trying to be your friend and the next minute they want nothing to do with you. AHHH!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Or for a while they seem friendly, and even horny, and then ignore you, and then either make you jealous or just get rid of you, and now don't even seem friendly anymore


----------



## cherryglaze (Jul 30, 2013)

i thought i was friends with someone but we just passed each other by without a glance, the next day they were talking to me and stuff so i just dont know
also i couldve been the one to say hi but my sa wouldnt let me,,


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

cherryglaze said:


> i thought i was friends with someone but we just passed each other by without a glance, the next day they were talking to me and stuff so i just dont know
> also i couldve been the one to say hi but my sa wouldnt let me,,


Happened to me too. Except I've said hi to them in the hall. Maybe we give off mixed signals too.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Perhaps they have SA as well.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

Malek said:


> Perhaps they have SA as well.


That's possible.. *sigh* just wish it wasn't so confusing.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

There's this chick at my college that always looked super happy on wednesdays when we had classes together (we were teamed together), but almost every other day she'd be a total ***** to me and would be extremely rude whenever I offered to help her with something. I just don't get it, it was very destabilizing, I didn't know what to expect with her.


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

What so pretty much everyone new I meet?

I think we give off mixed signals too though.
People are so goddamn annoying.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

It's hard to judge them too harshly I'm pretty sure I unintentionally do the same, especially in public


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedouin said:


> What so pretty much everyone new I meet?
> 
> I think we give off mixed signals too though.
> People are so goddamn annoying.


True.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

Trigo said:


> There's this chick at my college that always looked super happy on wednesdays when we had classes together (we were teamed together), but almost every other day she'd be a total ***** to me and would be extremely rude whenever I offered to help her with something. I just don't get it, it was very destabilizing, I didn't know what to expect with her.


Wow. Did you crowd her? Maybe she has a hard time asking for help and didn't want you to think she was stupid. Unless you see someone really struggling, I think it's best to let them come to you for help. You never want to intrude. It wasn't right for her to act mean towards you though.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> It's hard to judge them too harshly I'm pretty sure I unintentionally do the same, especially in public


Yeah, can't put all the blame on them.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes it's reading into things too much. It's like things you want to happen don't happen. Or maybe we need to be more assertive towards those friends. Or we are awkward and they don't know how to act around us. :/

Then there's the other people who don't want to make the effort and are so greedy to the extent they do it because they see no personal benefit from it.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

HanSolo said:


> Or for a while they seem friendly, and even horny, and then ignore you, and then either make you jealous or just get rid of you, and now don't even seem friendly anymore


Yeah it sucks. Oh well, we will find true friends in the end, hopefully.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

Lish3rs said:


> Sometimes it's reading into things too much. It's like things you want to happen don't happen. Or maybe we need to be more assertive towards those friends. Or we are awkward and they don't know how to act around us. :/
> 
> Then there's the other people who don't want to make the effort and are so greedy to the extent they do it because they see no personal benefit from it.


True, depends on the situation.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, it's tiresome. I get that moods change, sometimes, I feel like I don't want to talk to anybody myself, but come on, why do people have to act so confusing, especially when the friendship is at an early stage, when you're not yet clear about what's going on between you two.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

Ntln said:


> Yeah, it's tiresome. I get that moods change, sometimes, I feel like I don't want to talk to anybody myself, but come on, why do people have to act so confusing, especially when the friendship is at an early stage, when you're not yet clear about what's going on between you two.


Amen.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm guilty of being that way.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

I hate that too but I tend to take things personally even if someone doesn't say hi at work or something like that I take it way too personal. I guess I am pretty pathetic


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Lish3rs said:


> Sometimes it's reading into things too much. It's like things you want to happen don't happen. Or maybe we need to be more assertive towards those friends. _*Or we are awkward and they don't know how to act around us. :/*_
> 
> Then there's the other people who don't want to make the effort and are so greedy to the extent they do it because they see no personal benefit from it.


I wish there was some sort of meter that could tell me exactly how much of it is this.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

littlemissbashful said:


> I hate that too but I tend to take things personally even if someone doesn't say hi at work or something like that I take it way too personal. I guess I am pretty pathetic


I get like that as well. Or if they don't respond to a message that I send them and they respond to someone elses it makes me so angry.. It's not like they have 200 people trying to message them, I know they saw my message, why not respond?.. :no


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I am suspicious of people and depending on my mood I can want interaction or not, quite simply if I talk to you one day when I have free time do not expect me to talk as much the next if I have a project to work on in fact expect me to ignore your existence while I focus on my work.

Some people are like that.

There are also days when my anxiety takes over and I can't be around anyone, so I will ignore you then as well. I will hide in my corner and try to get myself together, it is very possible that if you go near me during this time I will try to make you leave.

Again some people are like this.


----------



## Ariesintrovert (Dec 26, 2012)

Letmebe said:


> I am suspicious of people and depending on my mood I can want interaction or not, quite simply if I talk to you one day when I have free time do not expect me to talk as much the next if I have a project to work on in fact expect me to ignore your existence while I focus on my work.
> 
> Some people are like that.
> 
> ...


True. Definitely depends on the situation and who you're dealing with.


----------



## glenduval (Jul 12, 2013)

littlemissbashful said:


> I hate that too but I tend to take things personally even if someone doesn't say hi at work or something like that I take it way too personal. I guess I am pretty pathetic


I used to take things too personally, too sensitive, 
so I tried the audio therapy program , well it helps me .
U should try it too


----------

